# How I recovered and how you can too



## xHunter (Jul 12, 2014)

My name is Hunter and I'm 16 years old. I went thru dp for a little over a month before my recovery, now I know some people have this for years and think I just got lucky by losing it so quickly but thats honestly not the case. Dp is the same hell no matter the time and I didnt get lucky, I just understood the cure rather quickly and had to work to be cured, it doesnt just happen. Once I understood what I had to do to be cured I set my goal on it and held the positive attitude, which is usually the thing people dont do when they stay like this. The people who keep telling themselves theyre stuck forever are the ones who will be. No matter how long you've had this, it doesnt affect the true recovery process. The only way to truly recover from this is too realize how big of a deal it ISNT, and lose your fear. The only reason it stays there is because of the fear you keep giving it, and the more you do that the longer youll stay. Once you live life and accept that its there instead of fearing it, it will dissipate. I started a job washing dishes mid dp and that was honestly the first step to my recovery. Working 8 hours a day and not having time to fear it, helped me noticed it was going away. Its like any illness, yea its there but do you sit there and think about it all the time? No. This isn't a harmful thing and isnt meant to be feared but your letting yourself do that. Honestly all it is is ANXIETY. If you change your thought process, youll eventually recover. I was at rock bottom before, I thought I would stay like it forever, my thoughts were too intense and scary to handle, i felt like I was in a dream and my body was a total robot, I even talked to a psychologist. The only cure is within yourself and once you realize that, it will happen with time. In your head youll probably say its not that simple but it really is. Even if you cant believe it no matter how long youve had it. If anyone has any questions or wants to talked ill be glad to help, you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

Great post


----------



## Farewell (Jul 18, 2014)

Before I got my DR/DP symptoms for years I also had a very short period of DP, two months or so, then it just disappeared.

I have never, ever feared my DR/DP. I have never ever had a panic attack, or felt scared or distressed in any way because of it. No matter what I do, no matter how I interrupt myself, I can distract myself all the time, the symptoms doesn't even disappear. My vision is still darker, I got double vision if I look to the right, for me it's more of a physical feeling than anything else.

I don't know how people can say that this is just all anxiety. How come that my heartbeat can be 55/minute, I feel totally relaxed but still my vision is darker and my head feels like it's in vacuum?

Anyways, congratulations, you got cured, I'm honestly happy for you because I promise you, being stuck in this for years is a true hell.

Love


----------



## 59Ballons (Mar 10, 2014)

I think that there is a disconnect with me. A normal brain usually has 2 parts:

1.) Autopilot everyday mode

2.) Higher-alert mode

The autopilot everyday mode is during the weekdays when you are at school or working. It's when you are watching TV later at night and when you are in a car.

But the higher-alert mode is when you are actively engaged in talking to somebody, when you are at a fun party or on a rollercoaster, etc.

With my DP, it's basically all anxiety and really weird thoughts. Those thoughts keep stacking up on each other. All of this occurs on auto-pilot mode. So I can't just be at school or watching TV on autopilot... I'm constantly thinking and dissecting my thoughts. This leads to more panic attacks and more DP. Constantly.

However, when I'm at a fun party or actively engaged in talking to people, I distract myself from those anxiety thoughts and I only focus on the conversation or the party. It's not until 10 minutes later when my brain goes back on autopilot and I start to think about those thoughts again.

But in my anxiety, I have come to the conclusion that I can ONLY feel better when I am distracted in a higher-alert mode brain. This means that I only really feel better when I'm at a party with my friends. That's not the case.

Before I developed anxiety and DP from deep-thinking about life's existence, I felt fine on both modes and I never, not once spent a minute of the day obsessing over my thoughts (that life is fake, why am I questioning life itself?!?! I must be going crazy! Oh no, I feel trapped. Life is pointless!!! I'm all alone!!!!)

So I just need to find a way to distract myself on auto-pilot mode. I'm 15 too.. Turning 16 in a week


----------



## Noooooope (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you for your post ♥  this made me happy


----------



## asianguy (Jul 22, 2014)

hello every one.

in my case i didn't know that i already have this DP for a long time already. i thought that i was unique in this way because i feel that way a DP person has. i think it started when i was 17 years old. that feeling that just go in a flash. ( feeling that you are moving slowly. you are a spectator of what is happening in your surroundings. ) until i work overseas it became more active! i already gone through a different kind of medical procedure to detect what is really happening to me. And when there is nothing the doctor will just look at you like you are a stupid person. that you are a physco. the homesickness and the pressure from work. make i worst. and also there is this time that i dont even care what is happening. i dont eve care what my boss tells me. now im 27 years old and still holding on. Continuing to live. i know what a person having this kind of disorder feels like. it cannot be describe really.. its hard to explain.

Just glad that i am not alone.

Regards,

Raffy


----------

